# stocks-fall-nearly-450 points



## JakeStarkey

Stocks fall nearly 3 Dow dips 450 points - Yahoo Finance


----------



## bendog

Impeach Obama now  (-:


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vote against all incumbents.


----------



## RandallFlagg

And that surprises you how exactly? Every economist in the world has been predicting this for the last 2-3 years. Gee....I just can't imagine why investors would have "confidence" in this country right now......


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Liquidity nightmare blamed for crazy market moves*

*Liquidity nightmare blamed for crazy market moves*


----------



## NYcarbineer

Discounting a Republican victory in November.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Maybe as much as 30 to 40 cents down at the pump by Christmas for Americans

Destabilized markets are not very reassuring


----------



## JWBooth

Its a recovery!  Market bouncing back from fall! To -385 after being at -400, Obama policies vindicated! Film at 11:00!


----------



## bendog

Why would there be a lack of liquidity?  Is the report saying there just weren't any buyers at the price sellers were asking for specific stocks?  This morning, cnbc was attributing the drop to slower growth in Europe and recent retail sales and PPI in the US.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Congress and Presidency, both parties: all are equally liable for this mess.


----------



## gipper

Could this be the crash many have predicted?

Moved my money today.


----------



## g5000

bendog said:


> Why would there be a lack of liquidity?  Is the report saying there just weren't any buyers at the price sellers were asking for specific stocks?  This morning, cnbc was attributing the drop to slower growth in Europe and recent retail sales and PPI in the US.


I would be very careful about believing anything you hear on CNBC.


----------



## bendog

What mess?  There's slow growth, declining unemployment, deficits/gnp falling, no inflation.  Europe may be stalled out, and in part because of Putin, but its sure not 2008


----------



## JakeStarkey

Moved my play funds at the end of August, I think, maybe early September.

The rest, of course, is the Armand Hammer motto of "I am in it for the long run."  Mr. Hammer was my father-in-law's boss for a number of years, and he said Mr. Hammer had an incredible nose for the markets, and his biggest attribute was not to be afraid of the markets.


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> Discounting a Republican victory in November.


That is why they are selling...


----------



## g5000

JakeStarkey said:


> *Liquidity nightmare blamed for crazy market moves*
> 
> *Liquidity nightmare blamed for crazy market moves*



Some of those "crazy market moves" are the result of stock trading being nearly completely automated now. It's all algorithms with lives of their own, dumping stocks when certain protocols are met, making matters worse.  Any day now, they will become sentient. 

Practically all of the causes of the 2008 crash still exist.  There has been almost no action done about them.

Hedge funds are still way over-leveraged, as is the rest of the financial services industry.  This has been exacerbated by the Fed's printing of money and ZIRP.

Ironically, when the stock market sneezes, they all run into government bonds, thus driving down yields even more.


I expect in the next few days we are going to hear the ECB announcing some sort of plan which will result in more Euros being printed.  The stock market will rejoice.


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Could this be the crash many have predicted?
> 
> Moved my money today.


There went that 7%...


----------



## Skylar

JakeStarkey said:


> Stocks fall nearly 3 Dow dips 450 points - Yahoo Finance



A stock dip in October. That's never happened.


----------



## g5000

It could go either way.  Don't be one of those assholes who secretly wishes everything goes to shit just so you can be proven right as the world goes over the cliff.

If it gets bad, it is going to get very, very bad.  There is no Too Big To Fail any more, kids.  We are looking at Too Big To Save, and that is infinitely worse.

So  you better hope we pull it out.


----------



## bendog

g5000 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be a lack of liquidity?  Is the report saying there just weren't any buyers at the price sellers were asking for specific stocks?  This morning, cnbc was attributing the drop to slower growth in Europe and recent retail sales and PPI in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very careful about believing anything you hear on CNBC.
Click to expand...

ah, it depends.  On their specific analysis, it's all bs.   Still, overall, its forecast on growth

"You couple this (weak data) with fears about the spread of Ebola, with the recent downtrend and what we had today, the mindset has been a flight to safety and cash is certainly a safe place to be in," said Andre Bakhos, managing director at Janlyn Capital LLC in Bernardsville, New Jersey.
Flight from risk resulted in a massive rally in U.S. Treasuries, pushing the 10-year note's yield as low as 1.865 percent, its lowest since May 2013. Declining bond yields and sharp moves in U.S. federal funds futures contracts showed investors now believe the U.S. Federal Reserve is unlikely to raise rates in 2015.

Stocks slump bonds rally as global growth fears mount - Yahoo Finance
but the liquidity thing in the OP caught my attention.  That's what started the credit meltdown in 08.  Nobody wanted to buy anything, so prices ... deflated.  THAT is very dangerous.  I don't see any reason today for there to be credit meltdown.  Now IF the link was just saying "sellers of Disney asked Xdollars/share but got no takers until they came down to Xdollary-y/share, then I'd believe that, no problem.  Blood on the street and people dumping shite for no good reason at prices not rationally set.  Markets are not rational, and neither are investors.  Stiglitz taught us that.  (-:


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Ehhh...business as usual. Anyone else looking at the admittedly esoteric 3-D printing technology start-ups that'd produce artificial body parts? Human body parts. Brand new technology. Ground floor. Could be huge.


----------



## g5000

Bonds are in a massive, massive bubble.  Rushing into them just makes the bubble bigger.  That is not a good thing.


----------



## g5000

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Ehhh...business as usual. Anyone else looking at the admittedly esoteric 3-D printing technology start-ups that'd produce artificial body parts? Human body parts. Brand new technology. Ground floor. Could be huge.


Well, you have to wait and see who washes out.  Your ground floor could vanish and then it's Wile E Coyote suspended in midair time.

Be careful.


----------



## g5000

You know, if you are too slow rushing into bonds, you could get burned just as badly than if you did nothing at all.  You have to be quick getting in, and even quicker getting out.  And there are players in there who have the inside track.  They will beat you every time.

Every time.


----------



## mascale

Oil Prices are officially in a Bear Market.  Mostly during the Obama Administration, the United States has been ramping up production, some say to even Saudi levels.   So leading the downturn has been the energy / gasoline level industries. 

In the face of what people can regard as the Democratic Tax Cut--lower prices at the convenience stores(?), for some of that stuff--then probably the most happy places on earth no longer have names with "Disney" in them.  "Sears" comes to mind.  "Penny's" comes to mind.  "Macy's" and "Bloomingdales," even come to mind.  Even "Tiffany's" and "Saks" may soon come to mind!

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred'
(Many noted that even in California, there has again appeared some rain!)


----------



## kaz

g5000 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be a lack of liquidity?  Is the report saying there just weren't any buyers at the price sellers were asking for specific stocks?  This morning, cnbc was attributing the drop to slower growth in Europe and recent retail sales and PPI in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very careful about believing anything you hear on CNBC.
Click to expand...


LOL, it's the best news channel by far.  You just can't hear news without your beloved liberal spin


----------



## g5000

kaz said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be a lack of liquidity?  Is the report saying there just weren't any buyers at the price sellers were asking for specific stocks?  This morning, cnbc was attributing the drop to slower growth in Europe and recent retail sales and PPI in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very careful about believing anything you hear on CNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, it's the best news channel by far.  You just can't hear news without your beloved liberal spin
Click to expand...

You assume I watch liberal news channels.  This is quite hilarious.  I don't know of any 24 hour "news" channel that is not a propaganda arm of one party or the other.

CNBC was cheering the derivatives bubble, right up until it burst.  Then they principally blamed borrowers for the crash.


----------



## bendog

kaz said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be a lack of liquidity?  Is the report saying there just weren't any buyers at the price sellers were asking for specific stocks?  This morning, cnbc was attributing the drop to slower growth in Europe and recent retail sales and PPI in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very careful about believing anything you hear on CNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, it's the best news channel by far.  You just can't hear news without your beloved liberal spin
Click to expand...

Well the spinmeisters pushing one investment or another, or sector or another, are all snake oil sellers.  But, imo, the general analysis of what investor sentiment is leading to a particular market behavior ON A DAILY BASIS is generally as accurate as any other.  But as to specific investment advise, a ojeda board would at least be unbiased.


----------



## g5000

bendog said:


> Well the spinmeisters pushing one investment or another, or sector or another, are all snake oil sellers.  But, imo, the general analysis of what investor sentiment is leading to a particular market behavior ON A DAILY BASIS is generally as accurate as any other.  But as to specific investment advise, a ojeda board would at least be unbiased.


That whole "on a daily basis" thing is erroneous, too.  When the "analysts" are telling you why the market went up or down on any given day, they are GUESSING.

I shit you not.


----------



## kaz

g5000 said:


> You assume I watch liberal news channels.  This is quite hilarious.  I don't know of any 24 hour "news" channel that is not a propaganda arm of one party or the other.
> 
> CNBC was cheering the derivatives bubble, right up until it burst.  Then they principally blamed borrowers for the crash.



You sure parrot the liberal talking heads and their hatred of capitalism.  And no CNBC didn't, you're an idiot who is pulling this out of your ass.  I watch CNBC all the time, it's the only news channel I regularly watch.  What you said is just liberal propaganda and bigotry against capitalism, it has nothing to do with what we actually think.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

JakeStarkey said:


> Stocks fall nearly 3 Dow dips 450 points - Yahoo Finance



Money isn't based on anything real so neither is the stock market. 450 points is imaginary. Just like your savings. Always amuses me when people talk about planning for their retirement. How about htis for a plan, put your money anywhere overseas whose economy is based on physical reality, not wishful thinking.


----------



## g5000

kaz said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume I watch liberal news channels.  This is quite hilarious.  I don't know of any 24 hour "news" channel that is not a propaganda arm of one party or the other.
> 
> CNBC was cheering the derivatives bubble, right up until it burst.  Then they principally blamed borrowers for the crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure parrot the liberal talking heads and their hatred of capitalism.  And no CNBC didn't, you're an idiot who is pulling this out of your ass.
Click to expand...


Listen to the CNBC staff and people behind him on the floor cheering as Santelli whales on borrowers, dipshit:


----------



## g5000

CNBC Editor Santelli's rant against borrowers (who he calls "the losers") has been credited as the founding of the Tea Party movement.

When an *editor* takes a public political stand, then all objectiveness is out the window.

So don't kid yourself CNBC is some kind of non-partisan media outlet.  Therefore, drink their piss with caution.


----------



## kaz

bendog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be a lack of liquidity?  Is the report saying there just weren't any buyers at the price sellers were asking for specific stocks?  This morning, cnbc was attributing the drop to slower growth in Europe and recent retail sales and PPI in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very careful about believing anything you hear on CNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, it's the best news channel by far.  You just can't hear news without your beloved liberal spin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the spinmeisters pushing one investment or another, or sector or another, are all snake oil sellers.  But, imo, the general analysis of what investor sentiment is leading to a particular market behavior ON A DAILY BASIS is generally as accurate as any other.  But as to specific investment advise, a ojeda board would at least be unbiased.
Click to expand...


CNBC is business reporting.  If they were pushing investments, their ratings will collapse.  You just assume that business people are as bigoted as you are.  CNBC is great because they tell us the news from the perspective of the market.  

Liberals are so completely fucking arrogant.  You have no problem telling me that which I watch all the time and you never do. You're a sock puppet with a liberal politicians hand going through your ass to controlling your brain.


----------



## kaz

g5000 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume I watch liberal news channels.  This is quite hilarious.  I don't know of any 24 hour "news" channel that is not a propaganda arm of one party or the other.
> 
> CNBC was cheering the derivatives bubble, right up until it burst.  Then they principally blamed borrowers for the crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure parrot the liberal talking heads and their hatred of capitalism.  And no CNBC didn't, you're an idiot who is pulling this out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen to the CNBC staff and people behind him on the floor cheering as Santelli whales on borrowers, dipshit:
Click to expand...


Wow, capitalists are against soclialism.  You're onto something there.  I'm not sure what, but neither  are you.


----------



## kaz

g5000 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the spinmeisters pushing one investment or another, or sector or another, are all snake oil sellers.  But, imo, the general analysis of what investor sentiment is leading to a particular market behavior ON A DAILY BASIS is generally as accurate as any other.  But as to specific investment advise, a ojeda board would at least be unbiased.
> 
> 
> 
> That whole "on a daily basis" thing is erroneous, too.  When the "analysts" are telling you why the market went up or down on any given day, they are GUESSING.
> 
> I shit you not.
Click to expand...


Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  The market moves according to many reasons.  They are telling you one of or the largest news item for the day that influenced stocks.  What is your point exactly?  Why would anyone be able to tell you all the reasons the entire market moved over a period of time?


----------



## kaz

Delta4Embassy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks fall nearly 3 Dow dips 450 points - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money isn't based on anything real so neither is the stock market. 450 points is imaginary. Just like your savings. Always amuses me when people talk about planning for their retirement. How about htis for a plan, put your money anywhere overseas whose economy is based on physical reality, not wishful thinking.
Click to expand...


That's ridiculous, you have no idea what you are talking about.  I'm a strong believer in the gold standard, but to say money isn't based on anything without it is preposterous.  It's based on the ability of future taxpayers to pay it back, which is based on the future value of our economy.  The problem with not having a gold standard is that it's easy then for politicians to steal.  They just print more money.  But to say it's not based on anything is just ignorance.


----------



## EconChick

Wow, g5, I thought you were a stock market expert.  The ebola scare is causing panic, dumbass.  That includes the stock market.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

g5000 said:


> You know, if you are too slow rushing into bonds, you could get burned just as badly than if you did nothing at all.  You have to be quick getting in, and even quicker getting out.  And there are players in there who have the inside track.  They will beat you every time.
> 
> Every time.



I've got a good friend in California, a very bright computer science/sotware PhD who's currently CTO for a start-up software product that's specifically targeted at municipal bond traders. It has immense information gathering capability but you still have to do the grunt work*:* collating. Too many people (including professional traders) think there's a magic bullet out there that'll exempt them from the brain work. Well if there is, I haven't discovered it in my 64 years. Investing is hard work. So much for Father Tom's sermon. Anyway, if you trade bonds and you'd like to give it a free 30-day test drive, PM me, I'll put you in touch.


----------



## EconChick

All the news outlets are rushing out to tell people, "stay calm, there's no ebola panic and there's no stock market panic."

I'm all for calming fears but people are lying out their teeths.


----------



## EconChick

You know when the president cancels two fundraisers......that something finally got his attention.  He didn't even cancel for Benghazi.


----------



## EconChick

Where's our other stock "genius" Macky?  Where's your analysis, Mac?


----------



## kaz

EconChick said:


> You know when the president cancels two fundraisers......that something finally got his attention.  He didn't even cancel for Benghazi.



When he cancels a vacation to Martha's Vineyard ... that ... that is when I'll be worried ...

I don't think he's even to cancelling golf outings yet though.  We have a ways to go.


----------



## RandallFlagg

gipper said:


> Could this be the crash many have predicted?
> 
> Moved my money today.






bendog said:


> What mess?  There's slow growth, declining unemployment, deficits/gnp falling, no inflation.  Europe may be stalled out, and in part because of Putin, but its sure not 2008



"Slow" growth!?!?!  OK...."declining unemployment"!?!?! OK  "Deficits/GNP falling!?!?! OK. "No Inflation"!?!?!? OK  So, basically, you're saying that America is in a good place, right?  


Sonny, my advice to you is to get your ass out of the market NOW - you are a fucking idiot and don't need to be playing with what little cash you have..... 


There is NO growth - let alone "slow" growth

Declining unemployment? Yep part time jobs.

Deficits falling? Unfunded mandates - 150 TRILLION dollars

No Inflation? The Government is the only thing propping up the economy right now.

Jesus Christ.........


----------



## kaz

RandallFlagg said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What mess?  There's slow growth, declining unemployment, deficits/gnp falling, no inflation.  Europe may be stalled out, and in part because of Putin, but its sure not 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO growth - let alone "slow" growth
> 
> Declining unemployment? Yep part time jobs.
Click to expand...


The socialist Obama apologists like bendog are classic aren't they?  When people give up on getting a full time job and take a part time one or quit looking completely, they crow how great it is for the economy.


----------



## EconChick

kaz said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be a lack of liquidity?  Is the report saying there just weren't any buyers at the price sellers were asking for specific stocks?  This morning, cnbc was attributing the drop to slower growth in Europe and recent retail sales and PPI in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very careful about believing anything you hear on CNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, it's the best news channel by far.  You just can't hear news without your beloved liberal spin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual.
> Well the spinmeisters pushing one investment or another, or sector or another, are all snake oil sellers.  But, imo, the general analysis of what investor sentiment is leading to a particular market behavior ON A DAILY BASIS is generally as accurate as any other.  But as to specific investment advise, a ojeda board would at least be unbiased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNBC is business reporting.  If they were pushing investments, their ratings will collapse.  You just assume that business people are as bigoted as you are.  CNBC is great because they tell us the news from the perspective of the market.
> 
> Liberals are so completely fucking arrogant.  You have no problem telling me that which I watch all the time and you never do. You're a sock puppet with a liberal politicians hand going through your ass to controlling your brain.
Click to expand...




Well said, Kaz.  As usual.


----------



## RandallFlagg

kaz said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What mess?  There's slow growth, declining unemployment, deficits/gnp falling, no inflation.  Europe may be stalled out, and in part because of Putin, but its sure not 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO growth - let alone "slow" growth
> 
> Declining unemployment? Yep part time jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The socialist Obama apologists like bendog are classic aren't they?  When people give up on getting a full time job and take a part time one or quit looking completely, they crow how great it is for the economy.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  We are doing fine......all is well.....  


Anything to prop up this incompetent slob we are saddled with.....


----------



## RandallFlagg

EconChick said:


> You know when the president cancels two fundraisers......that something finally got his attention.  He didn't even cancel for Benghazi.





kaz said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What mess?  There's slow growth, declining unemployment, deficits/gnp falling, no inflation.  Europe may be stalled out, and in part because of Putin, but its sure not 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO growth - let alone "slow" growth
> 
> Declining unemployment? Yep part time jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The socialist Obama apologists like bendog are classic aren't they?  When people give up on getting a full time job and take a part time one or quit looking completely, they crow how great it is for the economy.
Click to expand...



Well now, C'Mon...remember what the Idiot Pelosi said "This gives those people the opportunity to do more "creative" things in their lives, like being photographers or dancers or whatever is in their creative natures".


Yes Sir.......all is well.......


----------



## EconChick

Yeahhhhhh, all this volatility over the past week is because the economy is sooo great.  roll eyes


----------



## EconChick

The press can be caught ACTIVELY trying to stem the market drop by talking UP the market.  LOL


----------



## Toro

RandallFlagg said:


> And that surprises you how exactly? Every economist in the world has been predicting this for the last 2-3 years.



No they haven't.


----------



## Toro

NYcarbineer said:


> Discounting a Republican victory in November.



Hahaha.

I'm mostly in cash and looking for an entry point to trade on the long side.  We may have gotten it today, but I haven't done anything yet.


----------



## Valerie

i was a buyer today.


----------



## Toro

I'm getting close to buying for a trade.

The selling is being driven by hedge funds, and the lack of prop desks that used to absorb the volatility but have since been eviscerated by Dodd-Frank.

The fundamental reasons behind the sell-off are slowing growth in Europe and China, and the end of QE. 

Stocks remain expensive, and the outlook is murky.  Thus, anything I buy is for the short-term.


----------



## Valerie

Toro said:


> I'm getting close to buying for a trade.
> 
> The selling is being driven by hedge funds, and the lack of prop desks that used to absorb the volatility but have since been eviscerated by Dodd-Frank.
> 
> The fundamental reasons behind the sell-off are slowing growth in Europe and China, and the end of QE.
> 
> Stocks remain expensive, and the outlook is murky.  Thus, anything I buy is for the short-term.





i sold off some holdings earlier in the summer with a plan to buy back in at a better price in the fall.  

today i nibbled..or dipped my toes a bit, so to speak...too nervous to jump in with both feet yet.


----------



## EconChick

Toro said:


> I'm getting close to buying for a trade.
> 
> The selling is being driven by hedge funds, and the lack of prop desks that used to absorb the volatility but have since been eviscerated by Dodd-Frank.
> 
> The fundamental reasons behind the sell-off are slowing growth in Europe and China, and the end of QE.
> 
> Stocks remain expensive, and the outlook is murky.  Thus, anything I buy is for the short-term.



There was a tinderbox full of reasons but the spark was ebola fears, especially about its impact on airline industry.  Anyone who says differently is uninformed.


----------



## william the wie

Toro said:


> I'm getting close to buying for a trade.
> 
> The selling is being driven by hedge funds, and the lack of prop desks that used to absorb the volatility but have since been eviscerated by Dodd-Frank.
> 
> The fundamental reasons behind the sell-off are slowing growth in Europe and China, and the end of QE.
> 
> Stocks remain expensive, and the outlook is murky.  Thus, anything I buy is for the short-term.



I bought to close my position in ARGT puts today so I would guess that means that ARGT should take off like a rocket now, for what its worth.


----------



## EconChick

Let's see if tomorrow brings another sick Ebola patient.  At the rate these incompetents are going....wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## JWBooth

Kept falling right up till the moment a fed official announced it was going to keep pumping monopoly money forever, then it bounced back.


----------



## Toro

Bought on Thursday, sold on Friday.

We'll see if there is some more bottoming next week.


----------



## Avorysuds

NYcarbineer said:


> Discounting a Republican victory in November.




When no one listens to you blame republicans of the passed for the mess we currently have under Democrat rule, blame the possibility of Republicans in the future. 

It's amazing how you can't see how mind blowingly owned by the propaganda you have become. You are a stunning example of an individual that can't think in this time period.


----------



## sameech

kaz said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be a lack of liquidity?  Is the report saying there just weren't any buyers at the price sellers were asking for specific stocks?  This morning, cnbc was attributing the drop to slower growth in Europe and recent retail sales and PPI in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very careful about believing anything you hear on CNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, it's the best news channel by far.  You just can't hear news without your beloved liberal spin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the spinmeisters pushing one investment or another, or sector or another, are all snake oil sellers.  But, imo, the general analysis of what investor sentiment is leading to a particular market behavior ON A DAILY BASIS is generally as accurate as any other.  But as to specific investment advise, a ojeda board would at least be unbiased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNBC is business reporting.  If they were pushing investments, their ratings will collapse.  You just assume that business people are as bigoted as you are.  CNBC is great because they tell us the news from the perspective of the market.
> 
> Liberals are so completely fucking arrogant.  You have no problem telling me that which I watch all the time and you never do. You're a sock puppet with a liberal politicians hand going through your ass to controlling your brain.
Click to expand...


I like Bloomberg better for a few different reasons.  CNBC brings in the same handful of people who say the same things or equivocate.  I think B is better at letting folks know actual news about businesses themselves.  I also like that they bring in so many people to interview which sometimes will cause me to look at things I normally would not be looking at.


----------



## Judicial review

Who are the idiots that have money in the market?


----------



## sameech

natrualgas said:


> Who are the idiots that have money in the market?


----------



## kaz

sameech said:


> I like Bloomberg better for a few different reasons.  CNBC brings in the same handful of people who say the same things or equivocate.  I think B is better at letting folks know actual news about businesses themselves.  I also like that they bring in so many people to interview which sometimes will cause me to look at things I normally would not be looking at.



Fair point.  Keep in mind I'm following the market while I watch it.  Usually I am watching it in the background while I'm doing something else.  CNBC is a different focus than Bloomberg.  They do bring in a lot of market drivers as well.  I do like Bloomberg generally, but they piss me off sometimes as well.  They have more of an agenda than CNBC.  The only show I watch on CNBC when the market is not open is Kudlow.  Squawk Box is my favorite.  I miss Mark Haines though, he was the best.


----------



## Toro

I have CNBC on more than anything. I don't like the new format though. Ratings have collapsed and I think they're trying to downplay the stock market.


----------



## Valerie

natrualgas said:


> Who are the idiots that have money in the market?




i feel like such an idiot for making thousands of dollars since last wednesday... 















or do i?


----------



## kaz

Toro said:


> I have CNBC on more than anything. I don't like the new format though. Ratings have collapsed and I think they're trying to downplay the stock market.



Sad to hear.  I watched it a lot more when I was in Management and Management Consulting and I was on the road all the time.  I don't get to watch it much now that I'm staying home and running my own business.


----------



## Toro

All the business news channels' ratings are down. Bloomberg has talked about ending TV altogether. 

It's been a funny thing. As the market has gone higher, ratings have fallen. I think that's reflective of so many people getting blown out at the bottom in 08/09, then watching it rise without them.


----------



## william the wie

Toro said:


> All the business news channels' ratings are down. Bloomberg has talked about ending TV altogether.
> 
> It's been a funny thing. As the market has gone higher, ratings have fallen. I think that's reflective of so many people getting blown out at the bottom in 08/09, then watching it rise without them.


makes sense to me. I plan heavy selling when the reentry happens.


----------



## Valerie

Careful the S P 500 faces Herman Munster sized resistance test Tumblr Photoset - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Valerie

_Hope you're feeling rested because this is the biggest day of the year, at least so far. That's because we've got a confluence of technicals, fundamentals and for want of a better term, "collective mojo" coming to a head in the next eight hours. Can stocks really pull off a third "V" bottom in one year? How's the consumer? Does Ebola matter? Is oil good or bad for shipping? Is anyone, anywhere using Surface tablets as anything other than 3lb paperweights?


We know where the market is technically. The *S&P 500* (^GSPC) pulled back yesterday just like it was supposed to. Since last Thursday the S&P 500 has gone up more than 100 points. That's a lot, even in the most V-bottom friendly tape I can remember. Stocks "want" to rally if only because no fund manager can afford to miss a fourth enormous trade in one year. In a vacuum traders would buy the dip. Today is not a vacuum. It's a clutter-filled hell chamber of earnings reports._

_Strong Earnings from GM CAT driving stocks higher as biggest day of 14 gets underway - Yahoo Finance_


----------



## Valerie




----------



## SteadyMercury

RandallFlagg said:


> And that surprises you how exactly? Every economist in the world has been predicting this for the last 2-3 years.


Every economist in the world has been predicting that there would be day to day fluctuations in the stock market?

You've got your finger on the pulse of the economy man, nice insight.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Delta4Embassy said:


> Money isn't based on anything real so neither is the stock market. 450 points is imaginary. Just like your savings. Always amuses me when people talk about planning for their retirement. How about htis for a plan, put your money anywhere overseas whose economy is based on physical reality, not wishful thinking.


So have you actually done this? Exactly how have you "put your money overseas" I'd be curious which country (or countries) is your investment target of choice with a completely different monetary system.

To be honest you sound like one of those people who makes posts like this about alternate methods of how money should be managed, but doesn't actually have shit to invest so is talking completely out of their ass with no personal experience in implementing any of the shit they are talking about.

So let's hear it, how have you put your money overseas?


----------



## SteadyMercury

natrualgas said:


> Who are the idiots that have money in the market?


I do I do!

Where has your money been over the past few years?


----------



## Judicial review

SteadyMercury said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the idiots that have money in the market?
> 
> 
> 
> I do I do!
> 
> Where has your money been over the past few years?
Click to expand...


In my checking account with a huge bank with plenty of assets in preperation for the right time to buy Gold.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Sounds like a great plan, sucks you missed out on taking advantage of one of the greatest bull markets in history while waiting your perfect time to throw all your money at single commodity. Hopefully you at least got a toaster for opening the account.


----------



## Judicial review

SteadyMercury said:


> Sounds like a great plan, sucks you missed out on taking advantage of one of the greatest bull markets in history while waiting your perfect time to throw all your money at single commodity. Hopefully you at least got a toaster for opening the account.



While my money is safe in gold getting 3-5 times the original value you will be losing 30-100% of your portfolio with what is coming our way, and considering my yearly income exceeds 1 million a year count me in the group that doesn't give a shit.


----------



## william the wie

SteadyMercury said:


> Sounds like a great plan, sucks you missed out on taking advantage of one of the greatest bull markets in history while waiting your perfect time to throw all your money at single commodity. Hopefully you at least got a toaster for opening the account.


As part of a balanced portfolio Gold is a decent pick. Right now, I'm in a highly defensive stance based primarily on non-US economic data. But GLD vs. the FTSE 100 is a good position as long as the dollar keeps strengthening and lightyears ahead of the ASX.


----------



## SteadyMercury

natrualgas said:


> While my money is safe in gold getting 3-5 times the original value


Gotcha, a notoriously volatile commodity is perfectly safe once you invest in it and will triple in value.

Good plan, sounds foolproof.



natrualgas said:


> you will be losing 30-100% of your portfolio with what is coming our way


Nothing like the "sure I missed out on all the profits everyone else made but you wait and see" response. 



natrualgas said:


> and considering my yearly income exceeds 1 million a year count me in the group that doesn't give a shit.


Ahh the internet... where everyone is rich and successful.


----------



## Judicial review

SteadyMercury said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> While my money is safe in gold getting 3-5 times the original value
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, a notoriously volatile commodity is perfectly safe once you invest in it and will triple in value.
> 
> Good plan, sounds foolproof.
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will be losing 30-100% of your portfolio with what is coming our way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like the "sure I missed out on all the profits everyone else made but you wait and see" response.
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> and considering my yearly income exceeds 1 million a year count me in the group that doesn't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh the internet... where everyone is rich and successful.
Click to expand...



Funny. You keep thinking that, kid..


----------



## SteadyMercury

Yep I shall, I love it when I meet a random online guy who makes a million dollars a year and has it all in a checking account waiting to jump into gold so it will triple as he laughs at all the people who made 70% over the past few years while he scoffed and got a free toaster.

Rock on, you rock star.


----------



## Judicial review

SteadyMercury said:


> Yep I shall, I love it when I meet a random online guy who makes a million dollars a year and has it all in a checking account waiting to jump into gold so it will triple as he laughs at all the people who made 70% over the past few years while he scoffed and got a free toaster.
> 
> Rock on, you rock star.



Actually we are all random people.  This is not the first time I've mentioned my wealth as a business owner, and not the first time I've proven I know what I'm talking about when it comes to finances.  With a market that could go sour so quickly at anytime like that 450 point drop the other day unexpectedly, and my yearly income I'm in a very nice position to be able to keep my money safe in my checking account until the right time to buy Gold, which will be soon, just not right now.


----------



## william the wie

natrualgas said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I shall, I love it when I meet a random online guy who makes a million dollars a year and has it all in a checking account waiting to jump into gold so it will triple as he laughs at all the people who made 70% over the past few years while he scoffed and got a free toaster.
> 
> Rock on, you rock star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we are all random people.  This is not the first time I've mentioned my wealth as a business owner, and not the first time I've proven I know what I'm talking about when it comes to finances.  With a market that could go sour so quickly at anytime like that 450 point drop the other day unexpectedly, and my yearly income I'm in a very nice position to be able to keep my money safe in my checking account until the right time to buy Gold, which will be soon, just not right now.
Click to expand...

Just keep an eye on currency risk.


----------



## SteadyMercury

natrualgas said:


> not the first time I've proven I know what I'm talking about when it comes to finances.


Lots of people think they know what they're talking about when they don't, and when you say throwing all your money into gold since it is "safe" I cast a skeptical eye towards any claims of expertise. I think you've proven the opposite.




natrualgas said:


> With a market that could go sour so quickly at anytime like that 450 point drop the other day unexpectedly, and my yearly income I'm in a very nice position to be able to keep my money safe in my checking account until the right time to buy Gold, which will be soon, just not right now.


Yep, the market could go sour quickly that is how it always was and always will be we all know the stock market has risk and reward. Having enough money where you can afford to make stupid investment decisions doesn't make them smart ones, not that I believe any random dumbfuck on the internet who claims to have a million dollar salary.


----------



## sameech

SteadyMercury said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> not the first time I've proven I know what I'm talking about when it comes to finances.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people think they know what they're talking about when they don't, and when you say throwing all your money into gold since it is "safe" I cast a skeptical eye towards any claims of expertise. I think you've proven the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a market that could go sour so quickly at anytime like that 450 point drop the other day unexpectedly, and my yearly income I'm in a very nice position to be able to keep my money safe in my checking account until the right time to buy Gold, which will be soon, just not right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, the market could go sour quickly that is how it always was and always will be we all know the stock market has risk and reward. Having enough money where you can afford to make stupid investment decisions doesn't make them smart ones, not that I believe any random dumbfuck on the internet who claims to have a million dollar salary.
Click to expand...


Stupid is a relative label.  Just because someone operates their finances in a way that you do not approve of does not make them stupid or a dumbfuck.


----------



## Judicial review

sameech said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> not the first time I've proven I know what I'm talking about when it comes to finances.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people think they know what they're talking about when they don't, and when you say throwing all your money into gold since it is "safe" I cast a skeptical eye towards any claims of expertise. I think you've proven the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a market that could go sour so quickly at anytime like that 450 point drop the other day unexpectedly, and my yearly income I'm in a very nice position to be able to keep my money safe in my checking account until the right time to buy Gold, which will be soon, just not right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, the market could go sour quickly that is how it always was and always will be we all know the stock market has risk and reward. Having enough money where you can afford to make stupid investment decisions doesn't make them smart ones, not that I believe any random dumbfuck on the internet who claims to have a million dollar salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is a relative label.  Just because someone operates their finances in a way that you do not approve of does not make them stupid or a dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  If you believe this recovery is real I'll just laugh at you.  Just wait till they start means testing it like stopping the printing of money, then increasing interest rates there after.  I'd bet heavily against it.


----------



## SteadyMercury

sameech said:


> Stupid is a relative label.  Just because someone operates their finances in a way that you do not approve of does not make them stupid or a dumbfuck.


Having a different investment strategy is one thing, but denouncing all the millions of investors who are in the stock market as "idiots" then saying he's got all his money in a checking account waiting to put it into gold because gold is safe?

That goes beyond operating finances and into stupid territory.


----------



## sameech

natrualgas said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> not the first time I've proven I know what I'm talking about when it comes to finances.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people think they know what they're talking about when they don't, and when you say throwing all your money into gold since it is "safe" I cast a skeptical eye towards any claims of expertise. I think you've proven the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a market that could go sour so quickly at anytime like that 450 point drop the other day unexpectedly, and my yearly income I'm in a very nice position to be able to keep my money safe in my checking account until the right time to buy Gold, which will be soon, just not right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, the market could go sour quickly that is how it always was and always will be we all know the stock market has risk and reward. Having enough money where you can afford to make stupid investment decisions doesn't make them smart ones, not that I believe any random dumbfuck on the internet who claims to have a million dollar salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is a relative label.  Just because someone operates their finances in a way that you do not approve of does not make them stupid or a dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  If you believe this recovery is real I'll just laugh at you.  Just wait till they start means testing it like stopping the printing of money, then increasing interest rates there after.  I'd bet heavily against it.
Click to expand...


If your fate in life is determined by whether or not the recovery is "real" I'd not believe you.


----------



## sameech

SteadyMercury said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid is a relative label.  Just because someone operates their finances in a way that you do not approve of does not make them stupid or a dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Having a different investment strategy is one thing, but denouncing all the millions of investors who are in the stock market as "idiots" then saying he's got all his money in a checking account waiting to put it into gold because gold is safe?
> 
> That goes beyond operating finances and into stupid territory.
Click to expand...


Some people are really into gold.  I think it is nothing more than somewhere between an expensive lottery ticket and betting on a horse to show.


----------



## Judicial review

sameech said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> not the first time I've proven I know what I'm talking about when it comes to finances.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people think they know what they're talking about when they don't, and when you say throwing all your money into gold since it is "safe" I cast a skeptical eye towards any claims of expertise. I think you've proven the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a market that could go sour so quickly at anytime like that 450 point drop the other day unexpectedly, and my yearly income I'm in a very nice position to be able to keep my money safe in my checking account until the right time to buy Gold, which will be soon, just not right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, the market could go sour quickly that is how it always was and always will be we all know the stock market has risk and reward. Having enough money where you can afford to make stupid investment decisions doesn't make them smart ones, not that I believe any random dumbfuck on the internet who claims to have a million dollar salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is a relative label.  Just because someone operates their finances in a way that you do not approve of does not make them stupid or a dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  If you believe this recovery is real I'll just laugh at you.  Just wait till they start means testing it like stopping the printing of money, then increasing interest rates there after.  I'd bet heavily against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your fate in life is determined by whether or not the recovery is "real" I'd not believe you.
Click to expand...


My fate isn't determined by the economy, because I'm not invested in the market except for 15 Berkshire Hatheway shares.  I'm not at risk like others.  Also, my business success is one of those that isn't affected by a down economy.  I'm economy proof unless my bank fails.  I'm planning on buying up real estate and an extra vehicle for equity assets, while spreading my money through various banks 250,000 in each one for federal reimbursement, then at the right time transfer it into Gold and pay property taxes in advance, and investing into more inventory, which is also an asset.  None of this requires investing in the market.


----------



## Vandalshandle

..and here we are again, with the DOW closing over 1700, in just a matter of weeks.

The sky is NOT falling, folks. The winners this month were buyers, not sellers.


----------



## SteadyMercury

natrualgas said:


> My fate isn't determined by the economy, because I'm not invested in the market except for 15 Berkshire Hatheway shares.  I'm not at risk like others.  Also, my business success is one of those that isn't affected by a down economy.  I'm economy proof unless my bank fails.


None of this invalidates the stupidity of thinking everyone in the stock market is an idiot and moving all your money from a checking account to gold is safe.

Gold is an investment with risk just like anything else, to believe otherwise is stupid regardless of how many pointless boring biographies you type out.


----------



## Judicial review

SteadyMercury said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fate isn't determined by the economy, because I'm not invested in the market except for 15 Berkshire Hatheway shares.  I'm not at risk like others.  Also, my business success is one of those that isn't affected by a down economy.  I'm economy proof unless my bank fails.
> 
> 
> 
> None of this invalidates the stupidity of thinking everyone in the stock market is an idiot and moving all your money from a checking account to gold is safe.
> 
> Gold is an investment with risk just like anything else, to believe otherwise is stupid regardless of how many pointless boring biographies you type out.
Click to expand...


its actually the safest investment.


----------



## SteadyMercury

natrualgas said:


> its actually the safest investment.


Yep, gold is the safest investment.

As long as one considers "safe" being a historically volatile commodity with little intrinsic value that has huge price swings via world events and speculation on world events.


----------

